# kooper



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you talked to your Vet about Kooper, they may have some suggestions plus it might be a good idea to rule out anything else that may be going on with him. 

My Roxy will be 11 in Dec., I give her a Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM, a fish oil table and a vitamin E tablet. I am following the dosage that IowaGold recommended in her thread about supplements. 

I also give the same to my boy Remy, he's 6.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy takes Rimadyl (Carprofen) for arthritis and it really is helping her stiffness and limping. If your vet recommends this just make sure to keep checking your dogs nsaid panel frequently. She also takes Dasuquin but I don't know how much that helps with pain and mobility.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What has your regular vet mentioned about Kooper's leg? Is there a orthopedic specialist veterinarian he could refer you to?

Sometimes a vet will try a dog out short term on NSAID's like rimidyl etc. Those drugs can give a dog a new found quality of life but tread carefully.

There are always options like Eastern veterinary medicine doing acupuncture for instance that I sought out for Tucker.

Finding what will help him takes time, patience and love. You will figure it out!

In the meantime it sucks, I know.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I have talked to my vet, he is on carprofen, but his leg seems to be just getting worse. He has been on vit e, grizzley salmon oil, I have had him on all of thst for a long time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Seeing as he has been on Carprofen (Rimadyl) you might want to try a different one. A "wash out" period of 7-10 days is needed when a dog switches so therefore on nothing for that time.

Changing meds might make a difference, ask your vet about it.

There is also a wheelchair like Barb (hotel4dogs) used for her Toby. You remember that I'm sure.

Getting old and gimpy doesn't mean the end or lacking quality of life.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Would there be anything that is natural, that could help him, the leg just lack of a better word,just wobels.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Are friend did acupuncture with their dog with good success. Have you looked into that?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Acupuncture has helped several members dogs, some have also seen improvement using Cold Laser treatments. Check with your Vet for more information about them. 

I think there are some threads discussing both these treatments here on the forum.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Would there be anything that is natural, that could help him, the leg just lack of a better word,just wobels.


Have you tried giving him a gentle massage by hand a few times a day? Back in 2010 Coppers-mom had lots of luck doing that with her boy. She also used a warm compress sometimes and a electric Conair back massager on him.

The old threads are still there if you do a search. She referred to his gait as a Frankenstien walk  The help mixed with humor in those old threads are still fun to read through.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I would suggest going back to your vet and see if maybe the dosage of his Carprofen should be changed a bit. Have you had x-rays recently? Maybe adding tramadol to the mix would be helpful. Aside form that, if you can, get him in the water swimming or if you have a doctor that offers hydrotherapy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I know of three relatively non-invasive things that might help: acupuncture, chiropractic care, and laser therapy, all of which others have more experience with than I have.

Joker has had similar problems. I suggest consulting a veterinary neurologist, who may take x-rays of Kooper's hips and lower spine. If he is like Joker, there is some calcification of the lower spine that is impinging on nerves to the legs, making the legs difficult to control because they don't receive the proper nerve signals. Two things have made an enormous difference for Joker: gabapentin, which helps to relieve pain of neurologic origin, and low-dose prednisone (5 mg every other day), which reduces inflammation and thus reduces pressure on the nerves. Thanks to these meds, Joker has significantly improved control over his back legs, so that he can now get up with much less difficulty and the awful wobbliness is gone.

Best of luck to you!


----------

